# Windows 7 Bluescreen



## Bios (8. Juni 2009)

Huhu,
vorab ich hatte mit xp auch nen 7F bluescreen nun habe ich mit windows 7(super geil läuft bis auf den bluescreen echt klasse) diesen hier:
ImageBanana - DSC00563.JPG

Hat wer ne idee und würde mir helfen?


----------



## Klutten (8. Juni 2009)

Bitte nicht für jeden Kleinkram einen eigenen Thread eröffnen. Dafür haben wir einen Sammelthread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ndows-7-a.html?highlight=sammelthread+windows

Bitte dort noch einmal anfragen.


----------

